# Bees in new hive - wild swarm- How to help them get through the winter



## maynard (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes, feed is the main thing. They will need 2 boxes of drawn comb, with at least 1 filled with stores by winter time to have a chance. Maybe more depending on your winter. I would feed 2:1 syrup until they have a box and a half of comb drawn or so and be prepared to feed again in fall to make up stores.

I don't have any idea what the honey flow is like in your area, so adjust this advice for that accordingly.


----------



## maynard (Jul 7, 2014)

What method are you using to feed?


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

maynard said:


> What method are you using to feed?


I just made a feeder last night and put it on the cover (over the top bars) and put a box to protect it. Put the quilt and top on after that. I just made it up quick after work after reading some on here about feeding them. I made up 1:1 sugar syrup but I can make 2:1


----------



## maynard (Jul 7, 2014)

One to one should be fine. Sounds good. You want the bees to be able to access the feed quickly. Warre's rapid feeder, or some sort of top feeder works well for this.


----------

